# All three females had babies



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

So now I have 15+ babies to rehome.

They won't be ready for about two weeks but I want to find people soon so they all have homes.

I live in Chicago and would be willing to drive to drop them off.

I would rather give them away in pairs, no adoption fee as long as they're going to a good home. 

Just e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------

